# So what's the proper sleeve length for sweaters?



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

Why is it that half the photos I see of cardigans, v-necks, and other sweaters show them as being rather long in the sleeve? Are there really two schools of thought on this? I thought it should basically follow the same rules as any dress shirt or long-sleeve shirt.

(and it seems like tons of retailers are doing the "flip the shirt cuff over the edge and then scrunch up the sleeves" thing, which I think is far too casual and stretches a nice sweater...and makes it hard to tell if the sleeves are cut long)


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

The reason you see so many photos of sweaters, "being rather long in the sleeve", is that each size sweater, unlike dress shirts that are made with different sleeve lengths, is made in only one sleeve length, and that a length to fit the longest arm.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

The one I recently bought claims it's for sleeve "35" yet it feels like 35.5 or 36. I hope it's not a QC issue...tempted to go to the B&M location and try the "same" item on.


----------



## Starch (Jun 28, 2010)

I've never seen a sweater that came in varying sleeve lengths.

You can adjust a sweater's sleeve length: just fold the cuff back.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Buy sweaters at your chest size and block-dry them to make them fit. To do this, soak your sweater for a couple hours in cold water, put it on a table, pull to your dimensions, and pat dry between towels. Swap out the towels and let it sit until its dry.

Or get them big in the chest and roll the cuffs up.  I'm somewhat picky about the fit of my sweaters.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Starch said:


> I've never seen a sweater that came in varying sleeve lengths.
> 
> You can adjust a sweater's sleeve length: just fold the cuff back.


Not all sweaters are made like this. Often, folding back the cuff will just expose the stitching on the other side.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

dparm said:


> Why is it that half the photos I see of cardigans, v-necks, and other sweaters show them as being rather long in the sleeve? Are there really two schools of thought on this? I thought it should basically follow the same rules as any dress shirt or long-sleeve shirt.


I disagree slightly with your thinking. I'm of the opinion that dress sweater sleeves should be worn like suit or sportcoat sleeves. That is, assuming that you're wearing a long-sleeve shirt, there should be a little bit of the shirt sleeve sticking out (1/2'' perhaps) from each sweater arm.

For casual sweaters, I don't have any rules that I follow.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I disagree slightly with your thinking. I'm of the opinion that dress sweater sleeves should be worn like suit or sportcoat sleeves. That is, assuming that you're wearing a long-sleeve shirt, there should be a little bit of the shirt sleeve sticking out (1/2'' perhaps) from each sweater arm.
> 
> For casual sweaters, I don't have any rules that I follow.


What, pray tell, is a 'dress sweater' ? If you really need to wear an additional layer of insulation under your suit jacket a sleeveless sweater or a vest would do the job.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

xcubbies said:


> What, pray tell, is a 'dress sweater' ? If you really need to wear an additional layer of insulation under your suit jacket a sleeveless sweater or a vest would do the job.


I'm thinking he means a sweater with an OCBD underneath, sans jacket.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

ArtVandalay said:


> I'm thinking he means a sweater with an OCBD underneath, sans jacket.


Okay, that's something I wear nearly everyday from October to March in Maine. In fact, that's what I have on now, an O'Connells Shetland-and the cuffs are rolled back. Not so that I can show a bit of cuff, or to flash my cufflinks, which I don't own, but to avoid getthing them in the soup.

Thing is, sweaters are not a dressy item-they're casual. Most folks wear them to keep warm. Of course there are varying degrees of how sloppy, or not sloppy, one can appear in a Shetland sweater. I have so older ones, with holes, which I wear raking leaves.


----------



## dparm (Nov 18, 2008)

I think a quality cardigan with an OCBD and tie qualifies as semi-dressy. It's certainly not something I would wear for doing yardwork or grocery shopping.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I'd argue that a solid Cashmere or Merino wool sweater is higher in formality than something like a Shaggy Dog from J. Press.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Do what you want, but the proper way to wear a sweater is with the cuffs folded back:

https://www.ivy-style.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/p5.jpg


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Maybe proper for that one, but not all.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Ah, yes, I knew someone would come up with an exception. Brilliant.

What should be in your closet is a bunch of shetland and other crewnecks, some v-necks, perhaps the odd turtleneck, and maybe a cardigan or two. These should be worn with the cuff rolled. Anything else, you're on your own.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Many of the sweaters I've worn have cuffs much too short to roll or are made in such a way that the stitching would show if you did that. Even if I did, the sleeves would be too short for my monkey arms!


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's all too much. Just wear sweater vests!


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Jovan said:


> Many of the sweaters I've worn have cuffs much too short to roll or are made in such a way that the stitching would show if you did that. Even if I did, the sleeves would be too short for my monkey arms!


One of my pet peeves is a sweater that does not have cuffs which can be turned back. To my thinking, a proper sweater has sleeve cuffs which are at least 6" long so that you can get at least a 3 " turn back.. Good Scottish shetland and lambswool sweaters all seem to have the proper cuffs. Many of the sweaters one finds today in non-specialty shops all seem to have skimpy cuffs on them.
Just my .02
Tom


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Sartre said:


> Do what you want, but the proper way to wear a sweater is with the cuffs folded back:
> 
> https://www.ivy-style.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/p5.jpg


Indeed, there is no greater authority of trad dressing than WFB. Looks like he's got a lambswool sweater there.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Starch said:


> I've never seen a sweater that came in varying sleeve lengths.
> 
> You can adjust a sweater's sleeve length: just fold the cuff back.


I always do that. Luckily most sweaters are only about an inch or so long on me. If I wore a larger size it might become a problem.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

If I buy sweaters with fold back cuffs from now on, will I be immune to criticism here? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Jovan said:


> If I buy sweaters with fold back cuffs from now on, will I be immune to criticism here? :icon_smile_big:


On the matter of sweater cuffs? Perhaps.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

OH COME ON.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Jovan said:


> I'd argue that a solid Cashmere or Merino wool sweater is higher in formality than something like a Shaggy Dog from J. Press.


Yes, Jovan is on the right track.

Objectively, I think the thickness of the thread and the cut of the sweater would determine the "dress" characteristics of the sweater. Assuming it fits neatly, a sweater made from merino wool that is as light as a feather would be an example of a dress sweater. A loosely-fitted sweater made from thicker yarns would qualify as a casual sweater. I think of it kinda like dress shirts: oxford cloth is more casual than pinpoint oxford which is more casual than end-on-end which is more casual than broadcloth. The thicker and looser the fabric and weave, the more casual the shirt. IMO, the same principle applies to sweaters.

Subjectively, the way that you wear a sweater (whether dress or casual) determines if you are wearing it dressily or casually. For a dressy appearance, I have stated my preference to show a little shirt sleeve cuff peeking out from the sweater arms...like a properly fitted suit or sportcoat. For a casual appearance, pulling up the sweater sleeves or rolling up the shirt and sweater sleeves to make it look like you're "going to the field to chop some wood" appears to be common. As I've said, I have no opinion on that look.

This is of course only my opinion for what it's worth. I'm frankly a little surprised that this thread has generated this much discussion. Kudos to the OP for unleashing this pent-up desire to talk about sweater sleeves!


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

The artfully casual look of folded or rolled sleeves does not appeal to me. I want everything to fit, but even quality sweaters often have sleeves too long for me. My fix has worked for many sweaters constructed of different types of wool. I moisten the sleeves and put the sweater in a hot dryer, removing it often to check until the sleeves have shrunk to the correct length - which for me is the same as dress shirts. The Sweater Police have not caught me yet.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

godan said:


> The Sweater Police have not caught me yet.


But now that you have made a public confession!?


----------



## JoshESQ (Sep 20, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I disagree slightly with your thinking. I'm of the opinion that dress sweater sleeves should be worn like suit or sportcoat sleeves. That is, assuming that you're wearing a long-sleeve shirt, there should be a little bit of the shirt sleeve sticking out (1/2'' perhaps) from each sweater arm.
> 
> For casual sweaters, I don't have any rules that I follow.


Cosign this. If you layer with a suit and a tweed jacket, I recommend that the jacket sleeve and the sweater sleeve be the same length, with shirt cuff showing. 
Most sleeves on dress sweaters have enough elasticity in the cuff that I adjust the cuff while it is on top of my shirt cuff and whatever is left over ends up blousing on the upper sleeve. Not the slickest option, but it seems to work.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

godan said:


> The artfully casual look of folded or rolled sleeves does not appeal to me. I want everything to fit, but even quality sweaters often have sleeves too long for me. My fix has worked for many sweaters constructed of different types of wool. I moisten the sleeves and put the sweater in a hot dryer, removing it often to check until the sleeves have shrunk to the correct length - which for me is the same as dress shirts. The Sweater Police have not caught me yet.


Of course I do not know what kind of sweaters you are talking about...but my point is that most sweaters are _designed_ to be rolled at the cuff. Perhaps that's why it seems to you that the sleeves are always too long.


----------

